# RU-MER RECORDETTE



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

Als erstes eine kurze Einführung :
Hinter dem Verkaufsnamen RU-MER steht Albert Dubert, die Fabrik ist La Mécanique Halieutique Etablissementsdubert ,Grisolles, Tarn-et-Garonne, Frankreich. Diese Firma ist auch das Unternehmen hinter einer Reihe anderer französischer Rollen, z.B. GMS, Snop, Crystalis, etc...
Albert Dubert arbeitete vor der Gründung von LMH für PONS in Toulouse. In den Anfangsjahren des französischen Angelrollenbaus haben viele französische Unternehmen in den ersten Jahren zusammengearbeitet. Albert Dubert ist Inhaber zahlreicher Patente.
Sein Sohn Jacques Dubert wurde in den 1960er Jahren Präsident der Gesellschaft.

Eine Reihe von Rollen wurden auch mit der Bezeichnung ALDER verkauft, diese sind technisch die gleichen wie die RU-MER-Modelle. ALDER ist die Abkürzung für Albert Dereppe, Inhaber eines Großhandelsunternehmens in Frankreich, das RU-MER-Rollen mit seinem Namen angeboten hat..

Zusammenarbeit zwischen RuMer und Mitchell
Wenn man einen Blick auf den Boden einer Mitchell 316 Spule wirft, sieht man "US Patent 2726052 License DUBERT" . Da Mitchell  keine Erfahrung mit überlappenden Spulenrollen hatte, bat man Dubert, bei der Entwicklung der Mitchell 316 zu helfen, da er seine Erfahrungen mit den RU-MER-Rollen gemacht hatte. Deshalb sieht die  Spule  der Mitchell 316 aus wie eine Ru-Mer Spule.

RU-Mer und Alder stellten im Laufe der Jahre über 50 verschiedene Modelle her.

Der Name RU-Mer setzt sich zu zusammen aus den beiden Worten kleiner Fluß ( Ruisseau ) und Meer ( Mer )

Auf dem Beipackzettel der Crystalis junior E steht als Firmenadresse MTL Toulouse Boulevard de Barcelona
Die Entfernung von Grisolles nach Toulouse sind ungefähr 30 km.

Die Ru-Mer "Recordette"  war in den 70er Jahren eine ziemlich beliebte Rolle, deren Produktion sich über mehrere Jahrzehnte erstreckte, mit vielen Variationen. Sein letzter Modell wurde bis Ende der 80er Jahre unter der Marke Prodal angeboten.

Die Recordette ist ein sogenanntes PUM-Modell, was bedeutet, das sie keinen Bügel besitzt,sonder die Schnur per Hand in den Rotorarm gelegt wird.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

Mit einem Gewicht von ca. 500g ist sie mit seiner breiten Spule und den  großen Abmessungen eine Rolle, die hauptsächlich für das Meeresangeln bestimmt ist. Ihr Aussehen zeigt ein altes Design und tatsächlich hat sich dieses Modell seit seiner Konzeption in den 60er Jahren kaum weiterentwickelt.


Die Aluminiumspule besteht aus zwei Teilen, die von einer großen Mutter zusammengehalten werden. Der Durchmesser  beträgt  73,5 mm an der Oberseite und 90 mm an der Unterseite. Es ist ein Schnurclip verbaut, der aus einem Stück Draht besteht.










Die Achse misst 6mm im Durchmesser. Die Bremse besteht aus einer einzigen Unterlegscheibe, die unter der Spule sitzt. Oben auf der Spule befindet sich nur eine Messingscheibe, auf welche die Feder der Bremsschraube drückt.







Beim Reinigen der Rolle beginnt man mit dem Entfernen des schwarzen Kunststoffschlittens, der von zwei Madenschrauben auf der Achse gehalten wird. Dieses ist bis auf den Kurbelgriff und die Bremsschraube das einzige Kunststoffteil in der Rolle



Das Tellerrad hat auf der Rückseite die Rücklaufsperre, die in 16 Zähnen greift. Das RLS ist auf der Unterseite des Kurbelgehäuses befestigt.






RLS- sehr massiv





Die Abdichtung des Rotor besteht aus einem dicken gefetteten Filzring.


An der Kurbel befindet sich eine Schraube zu Oelen.




Rotor und Halterung sind sehr einfach ausgeführt, was besonders auffällt ist die Rotorschraube mit enem Schlüsselmaß von 26 mm.




Die im Rotor verbaute Bremsknarre mach ein Geräusch, da braucht man keinen Bißanzeiger



Getriebe besteht aus Tellerrad und Kegelrad, das Kegelrad läuft in einer Buchse, die mit zwei Schrauben im Gehäuse gehalten wird.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

Der Rotorarm besteht aus Aluminium, das Schnurlaufröllchen, was aber nicht drehbar ist, aus Stahl.







Der übergroße Kurbelgriff besteht ebenfalls aus Aluminium mit einem runden Griff, drehbar gelagert.




Die Spule wird durch diese Schraube gehalten, sie besteht aus zwei Teilen






Der Seitendeckel ist ein einfaches Aluminimblech mit drei Schrauben befestigt.



Von der Größe her ist die Spule einer 7000 bis 8000er zuzuordnen, ich habe mal die alte Schnur auf eine moderne Sple umgewickelt, dort sollen 205 Meter von 0,50 mm Schnur drauf passen.


----------



## heinzi (12. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank für die interessanten Informationen. Nun weiß ich endlich was für eine Rolle bei mir in der Garage schlummert. Es liegen da noch so einige alte Rollen rum deren Herkunft und Historie ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die interessanten Informationen. Nun weiß ich endlich was für eine Rolle bei mir in der Garage schlummert. Es liegen da noch so einige alte Rollen rum deren Herkunft und Historie ich nicht kenne.


Stell mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos hier ein, dann kann man mal vergleichen, ob sich was geändert hat im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## heinzi (12. Dezember 2022)

Kann ich gerne machen.


----------



## heinzi (12. Dezember 2022)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPEKMSEz3dOibqLjdOHjSfmxRtfxvexm5viNS0w


----------



## heinzi (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube ich das eine oder andere Foto doppelt eingestellt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2022)

Danke, sieht ziemlich gleich aus wie mein Modell.


----------

